# mahnung geburtstags-infos.de



## sanTittel (27 Februar 2008)

Hallo ich habe heute eine *ZAHLUNGSERINNERUNG*
bekommen von Geburtstags-Infos. Ich habe nie etwas gelesen von Bezahlung es standet unter FREE bei GOOGLE. Bitte lest das euch unten durch und gebt mir ein Feedback dazu. Ich hatte noch nie so was gehabt....
Muss ich das Zahlen??? Wie soll ich vorgehen??? :cry:



> ZAHLUNGSERINNERUNG
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau XXX,
> 
> ...


----------



## physicus (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: [email protected] <[email protected]>*

LESEN!!!


1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: mahnung geburtstags-infos.de*



sanTittel schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie so was gehabt....
> Muss ich das Zahlen??? Wie soll ich vorgehen???


Einmal kommt immer das erste Mal!
Naja, diese "Firma" kennt man ja bereits in- und auswendig


----------



## sanTittel (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: mahnung geburtstags-infos.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Einmal kommt immer das erste Mal!
> Naja, diese "Firma" kennt man ja bereits in- und auswendig


Kannst Du mir viell. auch sagen was die anderen gemacht haben?? Oder wie ich vorgehen soll? Bin etwas ratlos....
Habe erst mal auf die eMail nur geantwortet: das man den Preis nicht versteckt in den AGB stellen darf sondern ersichtlich.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: mahnung geburtstags-infos.de*

Warum debattierst du mit denen?  Weiter als bis nervige Mahnungen gehen die nicht.


----------



## sanTittel (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: mahnung geburtstags-infos.de*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Warum debattierst du mit denen?  Weiter als bis nervige Mahnungen gehen die nicht.


Naja mein Problem ist das ich damals von meiner Firmen eMail das gemacht habe und nicht privat eMail Adresse :-( schön dumm habe zwar beim Anmelden meine Private Adresse an gegeben aber im eMail anhang steht immer die Firmen Adresse. Habe bedenken das die, die schriflichen Mahnungen hier her schicken könnten.


----------



## sanTittel (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: mahnung geburtstags-infos.de*



sanTittel schrieb:


> Naja mein Problem ist das ich damals von meiner Firmen eMail das gemacht habe und nicht privat eMail Adresse :-( schön dumm habe zwar beim Anmelden meine Private Adresse an gegeben aber im eMail anhang steht immer die Firmen Adresse. Habe bedenken das die, die schriflichen Mahnungen hier her schicken könnten.


Ach ja und heute haben die das geschickt....

Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau   ,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Geburtstags-Infos.de 

Ihre Beanstandung ist bei uns eingegangen. Zur Beantwortung möchten wir auf die folgenden Punkte hinweisen.

Unsere Aufzeichnungen belegen Ihre Anmeldung unter Angabe Ihrer email-Adresse. An diese Adresse wurde Ihnen ein Aktivierungslink für den Zugang zum Mitgliedsbereich gesandt.

Ihre Anmeldung mit anschließender Annahme durch uns unter gleichzeitiger Zusendung der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbeziehungen in Textform stellt einen Vertragsschluss dar. Dabei wurden Sie sowohl vor als auch mit Vertragsschluss über Ihr Widerrufsrecht informiert. Der Vertragsschluss über das Internet ist ohne Weiteres möglich und erfolgt bei unserem Angebot unter Beachtung der Verbraucherschutzvorschriften für den Fernabsatz. Insbesondere wurden Sie klar und deutlich sowohl in den von Ihnen als gelesen bestätigten Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen als auch vor Anmeldung über den Preis der Dienstleistung informiert.

Auf der Anmeldeseite unten, direkt bei der Anmeldeschaltfläche, finden Sie die Preisangabe. Wir haben Sie in hervorgehobener Form am Ende des Textes in Fettdruck positioniert. Zusätzlich befindet sich schon über dem ersten Eingabefeld mittig ein farblich hervorgehobener Sternchenhinweis ("Bitte füllen Sie alle Felder vollständig aus ! *") , der Sie zusätzlich zu der Preisangabe leitet (vergl. BGHZ 139, 368). Die Preisangabe finden Sie auch unter Punkt II. 7 der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen und Verbraucherinformationen.

Ein Widerruf dieses Vertrags ist zum vorliegenden Zeitpunkt leider auch nicht mehr möglich. Gem. § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 erlischt das Recht zum Widerruf, wenn der Verbraucher die Ausführung der Dienstleistung selbst veranlasst hat. Eine solche Ausschlussklausel ist zum Schutz unserer Investition in die Datenbank unerlässlich. Darauf wurden Sie ebenfalls in hervorgehobener Form hingewiesen, sowohl in den von Ihnen als gelesen betätigten Geschäftsbedingungen und Verbaucherinformationen bei der Anmeldung als auch erneut mit der nachgewiesenen Zusendung bei Vertragsschluss.
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir auf dieser Regelung auch bestehen müssen, um uns vor Missbrauch zu schützen.

Ein wirksamer Widerruf des mit uns geschlossenen Vertrages zur Nutzung der angebotenen Datenbank ist nicht eingegangen. Daher haben wir Ihnen den in der Preisangabe ausgewiesenen Betrag inklusive Mehrwertsteuer in Rechnung gestellt. 

Die Erstellung, Aktualisierung und Unterhaltung einer für den Online-Zugriff durch Dritte fähigen Datenbank stellt eine beträchtliche Investition dar. Hinzu kommen die von uns verauslagten Kosten für die Inhalte. Angesichts des Umfangs der angebotenen Leistung kann eine solche Leistung nur gegen Entgelt erfolgen. Schließlich bieten wir Ihnen diese Leistungen ohne störende Werbung oder Vermarktung Ihrer Daten an. Wir bitten daher um Verständnis, wenn wir auf die Erbringung der Gegenleistung bestehen müssen. 

Bitte beachten Sie auch, dass Sie sich nach Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist in Verzug befinden und ab diesem Zeitpunkt zur Erstattung weiterer Verzugsschäden verpflichtet sind. Wir empfehlen daher die fristgerechte Zahlung und bedauern, Ihre Einwendung zurückweisen zu müssen.

Unabhängig von dem Entgelt für den Zugang zu unserer Datenbank sind Sie aber weiterhin kostenlos zur Teilnahme an unserem Gewinnspiel berechtigt, sofern Sie sich nicht schon dafür eingetragen haben - dafür wünschen wir Ihnen viel Glück!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Geburtstags-Infos.de - Support Team


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: [email protected] <[email protected]>*



physicus schrieb:


> LESEN!!!
> 
> 1) Das lesen:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> ...


Was hiervon ist dir nicht möglich?


----------



## sanTittel (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: [email protected] <[email protected]>*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Was hiervon ist dir nicht möglich?


???? Das schauen:


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: [email protected] <[email protected]>*



sanTittel schrieb:


> ???? Das schauen:


Müsste aber an deinem Rechner liegen. MediaPlayer installiert?


----------



## sanTittel (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: [email protected] <[email protected]>*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Müsste aber an deinem Rechner liegen. MediaPlayer installiert?


Ich werde es von zuHause aus probieren.


----------



## katzenjens (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: mahnung geburtstags-infos.de*

[off-topic]
YouTube ist in vielen Firmen gesperrt...
[/off-topic]


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: [email protected] <[email protected]>*



sanTittel schrieb:


> Ich werde es von zuHause aus probieren.


Gut.


----------

